# Another: Is my Molly pregnant?



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

I got her 4 days ago, she looked fit then, but each day she has gotten bigger, and finally today, she looks HUGE!

She sticks to one area of the tank in the back behind the plants(fake) she never really moves from what I have seen...

Here are some pictures, hard to take with the camera but hey.. lol

Also, she poops HUGE(1"++) "lines" of poo lately..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

She defiantly looks pregnant. Be prepared for babies!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So its quite weird... After she poo's alot, she gets a bit noticeably smaller, but still is large... I really do think she is prego...

Guess I gotta get TWO fry nests, the guppies I added last night are very "friendly" with each other, already....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Aw really? I just got guppies yesterday too. ANd all four of my females are pregnant. On live bearers the gravid spot on the belly is what shows they're pregnant. With your mollie being black it may be harder to tell. It could be really light or not noticeable at all. I don't know if it's the same for mollies but when guppies are REALLY close to having them they get boxed shaped. (Two of mine have maybe a a day or 2) Im so excited to see my guppie babies! I don't know who the daddy's are because they were pregnant when I got them. And one has a faint green spotted tail so it will be interesting to see the results. Good Luck with your fry!!! 

P.S. Breeding nets have been known to stress some fish. If she shows any signs of being to stressed I suggest you go with a different way by putting her in a breeding tank. Doesn't Have to be large. 5 lbs is good. Put lots of plants. That should get her going too. I'm trying my hand at the nets today. Ill do the other way if mine get stressed.Post picks if you get fry! I'd love to see them!!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, she is black and I TRIED looking for that spot.. with no luck.

And Mollies do become "boxy" when they are nearing the end of the pregnancy I read.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So, she is getting HUGE now.. 

She looks ready to go boom. lol


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

zog said:


> So, she is getting HUGE now..
> 
> She looks ready to go boom. lol


Great! You may have fry soon! Post a picture please! I'd like to see! My guppys seem that way to. Should be any day now. They're a bit boxy and huge! Watch her close if you want to keep the fry. The males and other females will eat them right up!! If your tank has a lot of plants then the strongest will survive though.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Got home from work yesterday, check the tank...female guppy is dead in the corner with no fins.. SAD FACE!

As I go to get her out of the tank as well as the Dragon Fish to return, I notice a tadpole looking thing on top, thought my Molly had babies, as I was googleing pictures this morning of Molly Vs Guppy Fry... Its the Female Guppies!(Upon looking up more info on pictures of baby Mollys and Guppies.. I am unsure of what it is.. It could be either.. I will wait a few more days to see what it is..)

There is only ONE fry in the entire tank, did the dragon eat them all, or what!? How is there even a Guppy Fry though!? 

Anyways.. Fry is still in my 36gal bowfront(tons of cover for him/her) pretty good at out running its dad(that wasn't eaten) lol

Camera is a PITA at taking fish pictures.. these will do for now I guess... lol




















She still looks a bit big... Not sure if she is prego, or I got an Obese fish...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW! Thats great!! My guppy may have hers today. Sometimes when a female guppy gives birth they can die do to stress. The others were probablly eaten, yes. That was one of the stronger ones who survived. The molly is getting bigger. She may be pregnant. Sorry bout your guppy but Congratulations! Feed it crushed to a powder flakes! ANd if you want it to live I'd put it in a seperate tank by itself unless you already have!!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

The Molly or Guppy Fry...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So cute, my guppy is having them tonight for sure. Shes showing signs of labor.D

Btw, the fry kinda looks like a guppy fry, but who knows? If it's guppy you will be able to tell in a week or so. Good Luck!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just found 3 fry in my main tank. Not from the guppies I was expecting! I'm so excited. They look just like yours. I'd say yours is guppy!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So... I added in some fake "pads" of Grass to the bottom and some other stuff that I have rigged to the top of the tank for the expecting mothers fry to go into...

Then I decided to just do a 25% water change today.. raised the water temp because the only water here in AZ is HOT... and a few hours later, go sit in my chair right in front of the tank.. look up to the top of the tank to see if that pad I put up was there.. and BABIES! TONS! Loads of Molly babies from both my White one I got yesterday, and the black one I had originally gotten in the beginning.

Hard to see.. but they are there!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratz!! I have 3 fry, and probablly a ton more in a few days. I can't see them in the pics cuz I don't know what to look for, but good luck on raising them!! That's quite a lot.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So I have counted to around... 20ish so far... 

Black one looks to have maybe even more...?? White ones belly is gone! She is back to normal size...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratz! The ones im waitng on still havent blown. Ahh when will they XD


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> So cute, my guppy is having them tonight for sure. Shes showing signs of labor.D
> 
> Btw, the fry kinda looks like a guppy fry, but who knows? If it's guppy you will be able to tell in a week or so. Good Luck!





ZebraDanio12 said:


> I just found 3 fry in my main tank. Not from the guppies I was expecting! I'm so excited. They look just like yours. I'd say yours is guppy!


Because Mollies and Guppies are so closely related, they have very similar looking fry. Usually, if the molly (or even platy, or any other livebearer) has a solid body color( say orange or black) the fry may resemble its parent. That is how I tell anyways


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

That original picture I had posted is definitely a Guppy... Molly's are born WAY bigger, and have as julem35 said, a solid body color.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Babies have all survived from what I have seen over these past weeks, was going to post pictures after tonight's water change, but camera was dead, will take some before I pass out tonight though.


----------

